# Label supplier



## rrawhide (Oct 29, 2010)

Awhile back I ran across www.onlinelabels.com and they have a great selection to choose from. I bought 2 different sizes 2.75 x 4.25 and a 6 on a page. But the great thing is that you can get glossy laserjet labels and boy of boy do they look great. The ones that I bought were about $50 for 100 sheets but that gave me 600 or 800 labels. Works out to about 8 cents each on the 600 and 6 cents on the 800 size. 


Check them out - you may be surprised - I really like them.


They also have a label designer program that you get to use for 3 months with each purchase. I have used it 3 times and the program is easy to use. I was a little off on my last label design and there is a copy/text/photo move feature which allowed me to dial right into the size that i needed. Great extra feature at 0$ additional cost.


hope this works for you too.


advise what you think.


rrawhide


----------



## grapeman (Oct 30, 2010)

I have been using them for about 5 years now and the choices of label sizes and paper stock is amazing. So many choices. Some of them come off easily and some more difficult. I found out accidentally yesterday that some I thought were a bear to remove aren't so bad. When soaked for hours in water and cleaner, they come off very hard and end up in small pieces. I popped a few in a sink of hot water for just a minute and wanted to try to see how bad they came off, I put a razor under one edge and it lifted right up, so I pulled and the whole thing came off in one piece. 




Waldo has used them a few years now also and likes them.


----------



## vcasey (Oct 30, 2010)

I've used them for a few years as well. The weatherproof ones are easy to readjust if necessary and remove easily.


----------



## Randoneur (Oct 30, 2010)

Anyone have a review of the graphics program?? (In addition to Rick"s good review)


----------



## grapeman (Oct 30, 2010)

I use Word to do the labels. I tried the program they have and it is based online. I prefer to keep mine local. The new versions of Word use the templete right in them for the labels - it is selectable from within Word.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for the link Rick!

I am tired of paying $0.70 a label and this looks to be the same stock that my normal supplier uses.


----------



## vcasey (Oct 30, 2010)

I haven't used the online label program, I just use MS Publisher and have had great results.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 30, 2010)

Mike, are you really paying $21 for labels for each batch?


----------



## Randoneur (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for the link Rick,
I ordered some today, 100 sheets, 600 labels. $35 with shipping with access to the label progam free. I've been using Word, but I'll try this for my next labels.
Great deal compared to what I was doing.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 30, 2010)

Yep,

Plus postage!



Wade said:


> Mike, are you really paying $21 for labels for each batch?


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 30, 2010)

Dang what do you pay for your bottles?


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 31, 2010)

$0.00!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 31, 2010)

Kind of takes the savings out of making it yourself IMO unless your going commercial.


----------



## Randoneur (Oct 31, 2010)

Wade said:


> Mike, are you really paying $21 for labels for each batch?








He does have really great looking labels though!


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 31, 2010)

[ELVIS_ON] Thank you....., thank you very much![/ELVIS_OFF]


----------



## drgags (Nov 5, 2010)

It is interesting to think about all the reasons we do this hobby....i dont do it to save money, i do it because it is fun, i have spent alot of money on this and continue to do so...it would be nice to see some savings...lol.....but i enjoy a nice looking bottle, a clear wine, hopefully a wonderful flavor....and somebody to say, that is a good wine.....that is what i call "enjoying the fruits of our labor" ...How about the rest of you, maybe this should be a poll.....do you try to save dollars, enjoy it for what it is, like to drink wine by the carboy...what is it that drives your obsession with wine making??


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 5, 2010)

drgags I can pretty much say everything you have said and been there. The only thing I will add to it is the great group of friends that I have made in this hobby that I met in person through these forums and competitions. That is in addition to the friends I have made at the supply houses like George to the folks in the local wineries. The people in this hobby are unlike any other hobby I have been in. The folks in the forum treat you like a friend in your home town. The winery owners are unlike any other business. Instead of battling the competition they welcome it and want to see them succeed.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 5, 2010)

I have spent lots of money also but do try and save where I can like not buying wine bottles but instead gathering them from friends and the dump where I can pick up about 100 at a clip and in return give the guy a few of my bottles. I buy my pre gummed label paper from George and print them myself and they look pretty good I think. Most of the money i spend is to make the making of wine easier on me and faster so I can still spend time with my family.


----------



## Randoneur (Nov 5, 2010)

I've never considered that I could save money at this hobby, I'm sure I could buy a lot of good wine with what I've spent. Also, I'll gladly spend a little more to get a better kit or piece of equiment. 


I think Wade is right,mostof us will cut costs when we can and when it won't compromise the outcome, but we all want to be proud of what we do and share it with our friends. I'm doing this for the craftmanship, sense of accomplishment, pride inthe wine I produce.


----------



## BonnieJoy (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeppers, it's about the quality, craftsmanship, and the pride in knowing we helped the fruit of the vine realize its destiny.


----------



## drgags (Nov 21, 2010)

all good stuff....like the term craftsmanship....thanks for the replies...


----------

